# GT Serien Nummern und Rahmenidentifikation



## frozenfrogz (24. August 2003)

Hallo!

Auf der Suche im Netz bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:



> Regarding GT serial#s:
> 
> If the bike frame was manufactured at the Santa Ana CA facility, the first three or four digits of the serial number should be letters abbreviating the model or size of the frame such as "XL", "XXL", CR24, or something like that.
> 
> ...



Das habe ich von hier: http://www.bmxmuseum.com/1html/gtserial.html

Ich versuche heraus zu finden, wie die einzelnen Serien Nummern zu interpretieren sind.
Ich fände es nett, wenn ihr (also alle die was darüber wissen) mir dabei helfen würdet.
Sobald ich weitere Informationen finde, werde ich diese natürlich posten.

Außerdem währe es vielleicht hilfreich, wenn alle GT Besitzer ihre genaue Rahmenbezeichnung (mit Produktionsjahr falls bekannt) und die dazugehörige Serien Nummer posten würden.

Meins: GT lightning Ti (Produktiondatum unbekannt, so um ´98) SN: S7IY00104

Desweiteren habe ich im Internet folgende Modelle als gestohlen gemeldet gefunden:

GT Outpost Trail 1995 SN:SY5H000462
GT Aggressor 2000 SN:RZ7901823
GT Palomar 2000 SN0DM68514

Gruß, Freddy.


----------



## frozenfrogz (24. August 2003)

Ein weiteres Identifikationsmerkmal:

Der Sattelstützen Durchmesser

GT	Avalanche	1999	27.2
GT	Bravado 	1997	26.8
GT	Bravado LE	1994	27.2
GT	Karakoram	1997	26.8
GT	Lightning	1998	27.2
GT	LTS-2000	1998	31.6
GT	Outpost	1994	26.8
GT	Outpost	1999	27.2
GT	Pantera	1997	27.2
GT	STS 1000DS		31.6
GT	Talera	1991?	26.8
GT	Team LTS	1996	27.0
GT	Timberline	1993?	26.4
GT	Timberline	2000	26.0
GT	Zaskar	1995	27.0
GT	Zaskar LE	1996	27.0

Quelle: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/seatpost-sizes.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrillseeker (24. August 2003)

... Zaskar 1992    -     26,8 ...

Greetz, Thrill


----------



## kingmoe (25. August 2003)

GT Tequesta 1991: 26,4mm


----------



## kingmoe (29. August 2003)

Alles zurück, die Tequestas von mir sind doch keine 91er, sondern 89er.


----------



## thrillseeker (29. August 2003)

Wow, 

die entpuppen sich ja mehr und mehr als waschechte Oldtimer!

Seit wann baut denn GT überhaupt MTBs? Sorry, neuer Thread!

Stefan (der gerade einen SCANNER geschenkt bekommen hat und nach der Eurobike für König Moe Prospekte scannen wird  )


----------



## Radical_53 (3. September 2003)

Zaskar LE, Mj. 95, 27.00mm

Noch unbekanntes Thermoplast LTS/STS, 12/15cm Travel, auch 27.00mm


----------



## TigersClaw (10. August 2007)

97er Backwoods 26,8 mm


----------

